# (VZW) OTA asking for approval to install



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Just received a message that there is an update available. I assume this is the JB drop. Anyone stock allowed it and verified? If I let it go through, will I still be able to root and unlock after the update or should I just go ahead and move to a custom ROM?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

zerocool said:


> Just received a message that there is an update available. I assume this is the JB drop. Anyone stock allowed it and verified? If I let it go through, will I still be able to root and unlock after the update or should I just go ahead and move to a custom ROM?


Only one thread here at Rootz about the JB OTA update:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37502-d2vzw-jelly-bean-on-the-way/

It should be the VRBLK3 JB update. You can root and unlock after you take the OTA if you choose to do so. Here is a thread at XDA discussing that:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2046439

Whether or not you stick with stock or go custom depends on what you want and what your needs are. There are already several Touchwiz ROMs based off the LK3 build. Just check out the development section for those.


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. Just curious if it is JB. Phone is a company phone so I'm waiting a bit before I load a custom Rom maybe .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

zerocool said:


> Thanks. Just curious if it is JB. Phone is a company phone so I'm waiting a bit before I load a custom Rom maybe .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yep, it's JB. And I can certainly understand not wanting to mess with a work phone.


----------

